# Pike Island 11/11/06



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Fished 5am until 12pm. Caught this walleye and two others between 5am and 6am. Caught two saugers and a smallmouth bass at 6:30am, and then not a single fish or hit after that. Most of the guys on the peir left when it started raining. Did not see anyone catching any fish, seems they disappeared at first light.

Rich


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

u didnt see me haualing in those small ones? lol.. guy with a red beard.


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

I seen ya you had your waders on fishing down from the pier


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Na, didn't have waders on, had a blue rainsuit on and a Cabelas hat and jacket on. Fishing on the rocks, right by the first rock point, which was under water.

Rich


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

I seen someone on the rocks were you there early in the morning with a lantern on? If that was you I seen ya from the pier. I got there at 12:30 and fished until 9:30saturday morning


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

ill probably head down again this comming saturday... as long as it dont rain.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Their was a guy with a lantern down from me, I was between you (the pier) and him


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

Ill probably wont make it down but we will have to hook up down their sometime. If you go let me know how you do


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

if we dont get to much rain ill go but the way its looking its gonna rain 2days then rain and snow 2 more days. that oughta get the river up.


----------

